# Game 1: Wolves (0-0) vs. Kings (0-0) [Season Opener]



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*@*








*SEASON OPENER*
*November 1st, 2006
7PM CDT
Target Center
Minneapolis, MN*


*Sacramento Kings*








93 Ron Artest F - 9 Kenny Thomas F - 52 Brad Miller C - 23 Kevin Martin G - 7 Ronnie Price G

*Reserves*
Abdur-Rahim, Shareef
Douby, Quincy
Garcia, Francisco
Hart, Jason
Salmons, John
Taylor, Maurice
Williamson, Corliss
*INACTIVE LIST*
Bibby, Mike (Injured)
Potapenko, Vitaly

*Minnesota Timberwolves*








23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 30 Mark Blount C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 13 Mike James G

*Reserves*
Foye, Randy
Griffin, Eddie
Hudson, Troy
Jaric, Marko
Reed, Justin
Smith, Craig
Wright, Bracey
*INACTIVE LIST*
Baker, Vin
Madsen, Mark
McCants, Rashad (Injured)
​


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is a big chance for the wolves to make a great start to this season, knocking off the kings while bibby is out.
really james should be able to take advantage of that, and i think he may even be the leading scorer on the night.
KG will come out firing, and i hope griffin kicks off the season well aswell.

predictions.. 94-86 wolves win


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

35 minutes to tip-off!!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

11 minutes until showtime! 

(actually there's 15 or 20 minutes)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

43-41 Wolves at halftime.

The Wolves need to find ways to contain Artest, somehow.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Those turnovers are just killing us. I was hoping that was just a preseason thing, but I guess not.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Bibby is playing.... he just nailed a three...59-55 kings with about 4 left in the 3rd,KG is 6-6, take more shots!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG gets a double double.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

68-68.

Come on!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

I see bibby ejected in the scoreboard - what happened?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Just complaining. He was going at it all night long.


'Bout damn time KG missed a shot, two actually. We don't need no perfect games.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We Win


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Just complaining. He was going at it all night long.
> 
> 
> 'Bout damn time KG missed a shot, two actually. We don't need no perfect games.


Not bad playing his first game this season for KG. I got the damn Kings broadcast instead of ours. When Bibby's getting himself out of game, I only can see his hands waving so quickly on the left side of the screen.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Some fair surprises in the box score since I didnt see the game was that Huddy had 15, Hassell had 13 very early, and Davis with 7 assists. Foye 0-1 and James did not do so well. Just like the preseason I guess. Nothing was spectacular.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We probably won't win or win by a point or two if not for the Kings' costly turnovers in the 4th quarter. We had Hudson as a clutcher for us tonight when we needed it the most. Hassell had a fairly good game. Too bad the Wolves let too much offensive rebounds going for the Kings. Turnovers, not surprising with as many as the Wolves had committed, but having the opposing team to turn over the ball as much as we needed definitely helped.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

good win! 

typical KG stats. why did he only shoot 9 times tho :/ 3 blcks.. nice.

ron artest.. 7 stls?! wow.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

my only real gripe is foye only getting like 6 minutes court time.. jaric should not be burying randy on the pine.
james and davis didnt put up big scoring numbers this game, but i think they look good... james is confident bringing the ball up, drive and dish.... he was working well with ricky early on, even though it didnt result in a lot of points from them.
nice games from Kg hassel and griffin.
also good to see hudson back giving us the offensive spark off the bench.

nice win overall, especially seeng as bibby was in the line up... lets hope this continues, especially the 4th quarter effort


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

22 offensive boards for Sacto?? :curse: 

It's gonna be a long season on the glass for KG.

Nice to start the season with a win though :cheers:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> my only real gripe is foye only getting like 6 minutes court time.. jaric should not be burying randy on the pine.
> james and davis didnt put up big scoring numbers this game, but i think they look good... james is confident bringing the ball up, drive and dish.... he was working well with ricky early on, even though it didnt result in a lot of points from them.
> nice games from Kg hassel and griffin.
> also good to see hudson back giving us the offensive spark off the bench.
> ...


Foye playing 6 minutes, we knew it was coming. Cuz we already discussed about it before the season opener. James was OK, that was his first game with T'Wolves, so give him some more time to get adjusted. He did give us a preview, tho. I liked his aggressiveness bringing the ball to the hoop, anything like that. Davis, he should be a little aggressive when he has the ball, not so much coming from him. Games to be determined.

Bibby, what did he do? Sneaking up on us like that. Good thing the Wolves played well enough to beat the Kings team with him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

That Foye for Roy trade is looking pretty good about now, thanks. Good luck down the road on making the playoffs. My team is at least a year away from seriously doing anything.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

On Foye's limited playing time, that surprised me too. But it is just one game, and it was a game where the other guys played great. Hudson was probably our MVP last night, and Hassell and Jaric played great too. In those situations I think he has to sit on the bench. If he's not going to help us win games, then he shouldn't be playing much. Had we lost the game it might be something to complain about. But everybody who got big minutes last night got them because they were playing well.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> That Foye for Roy trade is looking pretty good about now, thanks. Good luck down the road on making the playoffs. My team is at least a year away from seriously doing anything.


Don't thank us fans, write a thank you letter to Kevin McHale. After all, he made the move.

:clown:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

honestly. i would have rather liked to keep Roy than foye. 

Roy is looking extremely polished out there. I got a chance to watch the sonics vs blazers last night and roy runs the floor so well...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was bashing the pick hard when they made it, but me and a lot of other Blazer fans were wrong about him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I was bashing the pick hard when they made it, but me and a lot of other Blazer fans were wrong about him.


How so?


----------



## browie (Nov 2, 2006)

1-0 here we go. 3rd seed in the West this year.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

LOL, good time to look over a trade of two rookies.

Not to compare directly to Randy Foye, but Ben Gordon started terribly as a rookie, over several weeks, then won the 6th Man award.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well even if the trade never went down Roy would be in the same situation foye is in now, and randy would probably be getting big minutes on the blazers.
i dont think they are too far apart talent wise, but playing time will make these 2 guys have very different rookie seasons IMO


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Nice win. Hopefully we can keep the momentum and get off to a fast start. 

As for the Roy/Foye stuff, I didn't really understand the trade when it happened, and I still don't. If we were drafting to bring a player along slowly, there were players who were more raw with greater potential. If we were drafting for someone who is ready now then why aren't we playing him? For that matter, if we aren't going to play him while McCants is out then WHEN IS he going to get playing time?

That said, I hope I'm completely wrong and Foye ends up being the perfect pick.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

minnesota is 2 - 0

big surprise... after tonight should be 3 - 0


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

abwowang said:


> minnesota is 2 - 0
> 
> big surprise... after tonight should be 3 - 0



Surprise!!!!!!


----------

